# Any Kenpo schools near Williamsburg/Hampton Roads VA?



## Carol (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone familiar with any Kenpo schools in the Williamsburg-Hampton Roads area?

Closest match I found is a Tracy's school in VA Beach.

And no...I'm not moving.


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi Carol,

Are you considering employment with the Virginia-based 700 Club?  artyon: 

Watch out for them!  They get you donating .65 cents per day, and the next thing you know, they want you to donate ten percent of the proceeds from the sale of your home to the Lord.  No thank you!

Unfortunately, this area of the nation is lacking in Kenpo.  This former Rhode Islander definately misses the karate up north as well as the food.

I do more reading than posting, but I am definately an advocate of women in the martial arts!  :whip: 

Take care,
Chris


----------



## Carol (Jun 22, 2006)

:roflmao:  Ohh...the 700 club would have a time with me.  All the more reasons to keep my skills sharp, don't you think?

Glad to see that you wrote in.  

I'm not planning on leaving New England anytime soon, but, I do have some famdamily in Hampton Roads as well as your part of the Tarheel State.  I was hoping to find a place to work out when I'm in town visiting, but that may be too much to ask 

Mind if I shoot you a PM when I'm planning my next trip?


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Jun 22, 2006)

Carol,

As long as you are not affiliated with any cults or looking for contributions, I will look forward to it!

Chris


----------



## Carol (Jul 9, 2006)

Chris, 

I may be down sooner than I thought!

My mom put her house up for sale, sold it, and bought a new house in North Carolina. In like, a minute.   

Migod she is fast.  Hyper, too.  I'm glad I don't have to face her on the mat or she'd be prolly kicking my butt. :rofl:


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Jul 9, 2006)

Great to hear that.  There is no snow shoveling down here like in MA.  I would love to have a female workout partner.  Maybe, I will take both you and your mom on!  Just like Blue did in Oldschool.  That would be fun!

Let me know when you get here, and we can meet for dinner.


----------



## Carol (Jul 9, 2006)

AmericanKenpoChris said:
			
		

> Great to hear that. There is no snow shoveling down here like in MA. I would love to have a female workout partner. Maybe, I will take both you and your mom on! Just like Blue did in Oldschool. That would be fun!


 
Ahhh cmon, you just want to brag that you went out with two Scandinavian women. :rofl: 



> Let me know when you get here, and we can meet for dinner.


 
You bet.  Let me find out when she wants me there and figure out the cheapest flight out of Manchvegas.    We'll definitely do some dinner and Kenpo, just hopefully not at the same time.


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Jul 10, 2006)

Originally posted by hanzo hattori,
"do u want 2 b a ninja."

Carol, I think this guy went "2" the artist formerly known as Prince's karate school.

Speaking of being a ninja, in Durham, the next town over, they have the Ninjutsu Quest Center that teaches the Stephen Hayes' art if that is your thing.

But personally, I am in my mid-thirties and will leave the ninjutsu for the teenage mutants.


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Jul 10, 2006)

I would have never guessed Scandinavian.  Geographically, I would have guessed Portuguese.  I am Italian and French.  There aren't many Italians down in NC unlike MA with the largest Italian population of all the states.


----------



## Carol (Jul 10, 2006)

AmericanKenpoChris said:
			
		

> Originally posted by hanzo hattori,
> "do u want 2 b a ninja."
> 
> Carol, I think this guy went "2" the artist formerly known as Prince's karate school.
> ...


 
I'm also in my mid-30s.   I've never actually trained in Ninjutsu, I'm still trying to get my Kenpo right.  LOL!   Although, I could probably use a team of Ninjas to help my mom get her home backed up.    

My mom is moving in early August, if I can get confirmation that my wireless internet works down there, I may telecommute from down there after the Buffalo Meet and Greet.  

Just let me know how many lobsters I should have packed for travel


----------



## Rick Wade (Jul 10, 2006)

I will be moving to Hampton In March of 2007 I will be forming a Kenpo club.  I you are interested let me know I am in the exact same predicament.

Aloha 

Rick


----------



## Carol (Jul 10, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I will be moving to Hampton In March of 2007 I will be forming a Kenpo club. I you are interested let me know I am in the exact same predicament.
> 
> Aloha
> 
> Rick


 
Dang, I will have missed you by then Rich.  My mom is moving to NC next month.   Although...I do like to make a road trip down there during the summer and stop at the various beaches along the way...LOL!  I didn't get a chance to do that this year with my job change.  Perhaps I'll be able to do that next year and make a drive by your club for a workout!


----------



## Rick Wade (Jul 10, 2006)

Once I move to VA I will be doing alot of the Seminars on the east coast.  I only make 1 or 2 seminars a year do to the cost of flyiong alone.  

Aloha 

Rick


----------



## Carol (Jul 10, 2006)

Rick, if you do a seminar on the East Coast come hell or high water (and I I've seen both this year...LOL) I will be there.  It will be great to train with you as long as you have a little patience with a clumsy beginner!

If you need any info about the area let me know.  I never lived there but my folks lived there for almost 20 years and my mom could probably offer quite a bit of info.


----------



## chempo2 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi,
I was in the Tidewater area a couple of weekends ago and checked out the yellow pages. I couldn't find any kempo schools.


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Jul 12, 2006)

Carol, there are times when I still get homesick for RI.  Heck, I would even move to MA!  Apartments and houses are cheap here, but the pay is often not as high as up north.  I trained with a cop last year, and was in shock when I heard he only made $11-12 per hour.  I made more selling suits at JCPenney.

I would be sure that your mom likes it here before she does anything on the spur of the moment.  My mom is a nurse and makes $42k per year and wishes she could afford to go back up north.  I think my mom makes good money in my eyes, and it is pretty sad that everyone is priced out of the market up north, including me.

"Did Peter tell you that he has a stable job at JCPenney, and they even gave him his own cell phone?"  I swear they wrote that movie about me!


----------

